# Do you order groceries?



## moore2me (Nov 30, 2014)

I have read that some of DIMMERS who do not have a car or are homebound order their groceries delivered. I made a little discovery this weekend that may help with ice cream.

During Thanksgiving and Christmas, in my retail store dairy cooler, I find quarts or half gallons of liquid custard. This is usually used to make fast eggnog for parties (the liquor hasn't been added yet). The lovely blend is also pasteurized so you don't have to worry about the raw eggs and milk in it.

This weekend I needed some vanilla ice cream and did not have any. I had the custard tho, so I poured a cup or so of it in plastic containers and let it freeze. After a couple of hours I had some really tasty vanilla ice cream. (Because it is not cranked, it has some ice crystals in it, but those are good too.)

I don't see why you couldn't add chocolate or other flavorings to it as well.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 30, 2014)

A few years back I used to have milk and dairy delivery. The service expanded to include a full grocery catalog but it was getting very pricey.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 1, 2014)

I have a lot of heavy staples delivered but fresh produce, dairy, and meat, I pick up at the store.


----------



## one2one (Dec 1, 2014)

For those who aren't homebound or know someone who loves to thrift shop and might keep their eyes open for you, ice cream makers are often found at thrift stores for 10-20 dollars. We've got three in my family. All thrift store finds, and I gave one to a coworker a couple .months ago. I just saw one again today.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm not homebound but I do get my groceries delivered. I'm waiting for a delivery right now!


----------



## penguin (Dec 3, 2014)

I don't drive, so it's either go out shopping and then get a cab back, or order online and get them delivered and brought upstairs for me. I loooooove having them delivered first thing in the morning, so they're put away and done before it's time to get going.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Dec 4, 2014)

I'd only order groceries online if I had no other options. I am weird about actually wanting to see and inspect my food before I bring it home.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 4, 2014)

ScreamingChicken said:


> I'd only order groceries online if I had no other options. I am weird about actually wanting to see and inspect my food before I bring it home.



Amen. It's hard enough to find decent veggies as it is; you pretty much have to know when the store gets its produce delivered and get there first. For staples, however, online ordering can work. I happen to like the coffee with chicory from Cafe du Monde in New Orleans, and it's easier and more convenient to order it online than to make the rounds of the local stores in hopes one of them will have it in stock.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 4, 2014)

ScreamingChicken said:


> I'd only order groceries online if I had no other options. I am weird about actually wanting to see and inspect my food before I bring it home.



Me, too....and I like price comparing brands side by side. I find comfort in going out food shopping.


----------



## penguin (Dec 4, 2014)

The produce I get in my deliveries is of better quality than what's usually available in store. If I drove (I had 3 lessons 12 years ago and haven't had any more since) then it might be different. I'm all about convenience, and having someone else lug the shopping up the stairs definitely appeals.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 5, 2014)

I've been looking into my options for this service as my mobility is pretty precarious with the MS and groceries, bad balance and a flight of stairs don't mix well.


----------



## luvmybhm (Dec 7, 2014)

i know my brother orders some grocery items off amazon. many years ago i used to have schwan's deliver to the house. they sold ice cream but not milk. i think now you can order online including veg and they will deliver to the door.

charlotte used to have a grocery service called lettuce carry. it went out of business and i don't think anything has replaced it. i think too many people here drive and there are too many local stores to make it viable in this market.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 7, 2014)

I used a site called Freshdirect.com and they'll be delivering on Thursday morning. I'll update when my groceries come.


----------



## EMH1701 (Jan 15, 2015)

I have, once in a while, ordered them from Amazon.com. Buying in bulk is sometimes cheaper than buying at the grocery store. However, I don't make a regular habit of it.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 15, 2015)

If you get groceries delivered, how much do you tip? A flat amount? A percentage?


----------



## penguin (Jan 15, 2015)

Nothing. We don't tip here.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 15, 2015)

Mathias said:


> I used a site called Freshdirect.com and they'll be delivering on Thursday morning. I'll update when my groceries come.



I have been using fresh direct for a few months. They are pricey but good quality. I like that I can get the option of having my meats vacuum sealed. Their sales are the real deals. They also carry a huge amount of organic products. 

SVS. I tip 5 bucks always makes them smile.


----------



## EMH1701 (Jan 23, 2015)

We also don't tip UPS drivers in my state.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 23, 2015)

I've been getting groceries delivered for years. I don't drive so it saves time, I have two and a half jobs. They bring it to me. I may have to look in to Freshdirect.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 23, 2015)

LillyBBBW said:


> I've been getting groceries delivered for years. I don't drive so it saves time, I have two and a half jobs. They bring it to me. I may have to look in to Freshdirect.



I really like them and have found their brand name products very good.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 25, 2015)

The UPS guy doesn't stay around long enough to get a tip.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 25, 2015)

LillyBBBW said:


> I've been getting groceries delivered for years. I don't drive so it saves time, I have two and a half jobs. They bring it to me. I may have to look in to Freshdirect.



Before you try hit me up on face book, they have some good sign up deals and if they are expired, they do referral $$ to both parties


----------



## Orchid (Nov 29, 2015)

I order groceries few times a year. Unable to travel to shop at grocery shops abroad which was a vacation/holiday activity I really liked, to bring back spices, jams , teas, cookies, etc for my kitchen. Unable to grocery shop where I live too tiring.
I order from www.allyouneedfresh.com which delivers to several european countries. They have lots of nice teas ,chocolates so around the holidays like xmas I order online from them.Allthough site is in german you can browse items. Neuheiten = new products.


----------



## luvmybhm (Mar 17, 2016)

i also post on a garden forum. one of the guys on there ordered meat through a company called zaycon. he says the meat is awesome and a better deal than the stores. you order online and get a conf number. then they pick a delivery point in your area, a giant refridge truck pulls up and gives you your order. goes from the fridge truck to your cooler. no middle man. 

they do have services in the charlotte area, so i signed up. i am going to order the hamburger and see how it goes. it is much cheaper on there for the extra lean than it is in the stores here. 

not sure they cover every area, but here is the link in case anyone is interested. 

https://www.zayconfresh.com/


----------



## squeezablysoft (Apr 4, 2016)

*I'm going to sign up for Amazon Prime, since they discount for college kids. Cheap, convenient way to supplement the dining common food with some yummy dorm snacks, plus get school supplies, toiletries and the like.*


----------



## DragonFly (May 16, 2017)

To revive this thread!!!!

I have ordered from:

Freshdirect- they have great products, wonderful selection of local and organic things. The prices can be high on a lot of things, specially meat. The sales are good at times. I've used them almost exclusively for about 3 years. They have great customer service and with a $70 delivery pass you get free delivery for 6 months of orders over 30 bucks. Here in NY they deliver alcohol, flowers and party catering types of things. Cons: product selection for national brands is not great and they don't always have new and trendy products. They also deliver in boxes which need to be recycled. 

Peapod: Except for sale items I have found them very expensive, you can't shop from their store sales, and the fees are high unless they have a coupon code. They also don't always carry the same things as the stores. 

Amazon prime pantry: best deal on tide pods, when they have a coupon you can get 70 pods for 15.99. I find that they often don't have everything I want but like the tide you can find some great deals. Biggest con is that I hate their boxes. They are heavy and you have to open them to get to the cart handle. Hate that they are left in your doorstep. I only order from them rarely and only for great deals. 

ShopRite: this is my second favorite after fresh direct!!!! You can shop the sales. Things are not overpriced like peapod, and the variety is great. The delivery and handling charges are over 17.00 but worth it to me for the variety. Cons for me are th limited delivery times I can get. 

I'm interested if anyone had tried Holla?


----------



## Fuzzy (May 24, 2017)

I've been considering Blue Apron.


----------



## plushkitty (May 28, 2017)

I actually like grocery shopping, but I can't drive (epilepsy) and public transit is a joke around here. So I've ordered groceries online a few times. My favorite for dry goods is actually Vitacost. Yeah, they carry a lot of health food, but they also carry hard to find items like my favorite flavor of Pretzel Crisps, decent matcha tea, and almond paste suitable for making pignoli cookies at a reasonable price. The first time I found my beloved Pretzel Crisps on Vitacost I ordered like ten bags... I can only imagine what the order fulfillment people thought of that!


----------



## da3ley (Jun 25, 2018)

I do order groceries sometimes through Walmart, or Amazon Fresh. I do it sometimes because it's kind of difficult depending on how I feel to get around town. I do have a vehicle, but sometimes I am unable to find a motorized cart to go into shop as I have had 2 back injuries and my weight 520lbs almost makes it impossible to spend a full hour or so in the store just shopping with a regular card. I was actually please with Amazon Fresh. They didn't charge for the actual delivery of the groceries and the items were fresh.


----------



## da3ley (Jun 25, 2018)

Fuzzy said:


> I've been considering Blue Apron.


I have used Blue Apron to teach my girls to cook. Its not too bad at all. It's quite fun as well. They give you the illustrated pictorial recipe cards, the ingredients which are fresh, and they all come wrapped up in their own little containers, or bottles, and packages.

To me, they make the best portions as well. Not too much or too little, but perfect sizes. You can also pick out your own recipes. Now the price is what can kill you if you don't have the funds.


----------



## Lizzie_Jones (Sep 13, 2018)

I used to shop online but have since moved 2 blocks from a organic local foods grocery coop and I get my meat delivered now by a local butcher.


----------

